# Brixham Trawler Race 2008



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

This years race is scheduled for Saturday 21st June. Hope to see a few members there !! See youtube for a view of previous races.


----------



## whiskey johnny (Jul 13, 2007)

been twice to the race in 1995 and 1996 with the BR 57 MARIA HELENA had a wonderful time. this ship has been withdrawn from fishing acouple of years ago as a matter of fact nearly all fishing from the port of breskens is almost finished. as a young boy there where about 30 or 40 ships nowyou can count them on your fingers still know the pubs crown and anchor etcreminishing is all that left yours jan


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

T'will be a grand day out once again!!


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Whiskey John, if you look on youtube, I have put a video of the 1996 race on it, when Maria Helena overtook us on the Wilco..........Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Derek,, do you have any old photos of the race from the sixties and seventies?? Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Just found out, that the massive Dutch Beam Trawler "De Vertrouwen" GO38 is hoping to come over for this years race, to be taken round by respected local skipper Frank Gibbs. Should add a huge interest to the race, as it is the first Dutch beamer to come across since the Noorderhaaks in 2004. .


----------

